# Lobster Video



## Reel Hazardous (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey guys I made this lobster video on how we catch lobster in the keys. It has great underwater footage of how we spot and tickle lobster out of their hole. Do any of you guys lobster? If so how do yall catch them!?


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice video!  We tickle as well, every year in Conch....There's more to tickle than just lobster down there, watch and find out what......


----------



## dmclain1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Awesome videos! Getting me pumped up already for lobster season 2015!  We go down every year for the start of regular season, it is a blast. This year the overall size was very big for us in Key west.


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 16, 2014)

dmclain1 said:


> Awesome videos! Getting me pumped up already for lobster season 2015!  We go down every year for the start of regular season, it is a blast. This year the overall size was very big for us in Key west.



We had good size as well when they were home....lotsa empty holes by the time we got there


----------

